# Hosteurope?



## markberg (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem, dass ich für jemanden eine DB etc. erstellen soll. Anbieter Hosteurope, da kenne ich mich leider nicht aus. Kann mir jemand verraten, wie man dort eine Verbindung zur DB erstellt, ich blicke bei deren FAQ's nicht durch und habe auch das Problem, dass man mir nur einen Zettel mit div. PW's und Logins etc in die Hand gedrückt hat. Laut FAQ's Hosteurope:


```
$username="dbuxxx";
$password="xxx";
$database="dbXXXXXXXX-meinedb";
$host="localhost";
mysql_connect($host, $username, $password);
mysql_select_db($database);
```

sollte das so klappen, haut aber nicht hin, da ich schonmal gar nicht den Namen der DB finde (K.I.S. Login und was sie da alles haben). Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand verraten, wo ich PW's etc. neu definieren kann, damit ich den Durchblick erreiche  .
Hoffe meine Frage ist hier richtig und 1000 Dank vorab...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (26. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ich hab ein altes Webpack bei HE - also keine Garantie, dass es noch genauso funktioniert:

Login im KIS: https://kis.hosteurope.de/ --> Webhosting --> [konfigurieren] --> Datenbanken (2te Zeile Rechts) --> dann hast du die Möglichkeit "Passwort setzen" und "Verwalten", sowie eine Liste der Datenbanken + den jeweiligen Host

hoffe das bringt dich weiter 

PS: Ist überhaupt schone eine DB angelegt? Wenn nicht, kannst du das unter verwalten erledigen.


----------



## markberg (26. Juni 2007)

hi,
schonmal danke. DB ist angelegt, kämpfe nur mit der Verbindung. Also neues PW habe ich angelegt, Host ist ja bei denen localhost, aber username und database schreiben die, ist die ID Nummer und genau die finde ich nirgends... werde wohl im Zweifelsfall mich in die Hotline-Warteschleife einreihen müssen 

Aber wie gesagt, erstmal Daaaanke...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (26. Juni 2007)

Geh auf "Datenbank verwalten" dort seht 



> "Ihr Benutzername für MySQL lautet dbuXXXXXXXX"



darunter hast du die Auflistung


> ```
> Datenbanken
> Name der Datenbank (3/3)	Server	Externer Zugriff
> dbXXXXXXXX-YYYY                 localhost
> ```


wobei YYYY ein selbst vergebener Name sein kann


----------



## markberg (26. Juni 2007)

OK, Danke, werde ich mal schauen...


----------

